# Mommy bought a garden!



## littl3red (Oct 11, 2012)

Mom bought this thing today, she calls it a "bunny garden." At first I thought it grew bunnies but then she showed me it and it has SO MUCH LETTUCE. She says the lettuce is already growing but there will also be other noms but they're just "seeds" right now so I can't eat them.  Does anyone else have their very own gardens?


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 11, 2012)

Mostly I bring Honey's food to her, but when I have her outside in a temporary pen, she can eat grass, falling leaves, & some wheat grass from a tray I'm growing for her.


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 12, 2012)

We grew our own this year too, the buns loved it. Carrots, beets (We adore the tops!), parsley, lettuce, strawberries, rosemary, thyme, oregano and nasturtiums.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 13, 2012)

our mommy says "screw taking the time and space and effort to grow stuff like lettuce and kale - it's so cheap at the store and you bunns eat too much of it."

she grows da noms that the store dun't have or tha's stupid expensive, tho. we's got 2 sweet basil plants, a reglar mint plant, a brand new orange mint (we think) plant, a fennel plant, a pumpkin plant that's HUGE even tho it was just a seed, a few carrot tops that is tiny 'cuz they's seeds at first, a cucumber plant and dandelion seeds.

mommy gets mad 'cuz we won't eat the cucumber leaves which is the whole reason she boughted the plant... and she's mad the dandelion seeds STILL haven't sprouted - they's taking forEBER!


----------



## littl3red (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah, my mommy wants to grow dandelion too, but she says that it'll have to wait. She wants them in their own pot so my carrots and beets can grow but she's saving money right now for the new bunny and something called a "bass guitar."


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2012)

Used to grow all kinds of stuff when we lived in CA. Even had 14 different fruit trees. Climate here isn't as conducive.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 13, 2012)

You should try to get your mommy to grow basil for you! My mommies grow basil. It's yummy. They grow wheatgrass, too, but the cat tries to eat that and not share with me!


----------



## littl3red (Oct 13, 2012)

Ohhh, my mommy bought me a small pot of wheat grass, but she left it out while she ate breakfast one morning and when she came back I had eaten it all! Silly, what did she expect to happen?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 13, 2012)

lol I would eat it too if my mommy left it out. Where did your mommy buy you a garden? My mommy wants to grow me a garden to.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 13, 2012)

She bought it at our local garden center. They probably sell the things at hardware stores or home depot too, or maybe even walmart.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 13, 2012)

Can your mommy share a picture of her garden so my mommy can get ideas?


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 14, 2012)

mine is very simple on account of I'm new to this whole gardening thing and didn't want to deal with ripping out the random crap in the front flower beds and starting a legitimate garden... I need to go buy some more potting mix today so I can re-pot the pumpkin plant by itself (it's getting huge!) and I'm in the process of replanting the cucumber plant so it isn't in the picture:







top left box is mint, fennel, basil... right-side box is orange mint, basil, then the pumpkin plant and a few carrot tops (very tiny still). the empty box is supposed to be dandelion seeds; I planted a whole bunch of tiny peat cups of them (17 I think) but they haven't bothered to sprout yet 

I got the basil, mint, pumpkin seeds and carrot seeds at home depot along with the potting soil and the planter boxes (which were around $7 each iirc)... the fennel and cucumber I got from a plant nursery and I had to order the dandelion seeds online 'cause the plant nursery people looked at me weird and said they didn't sell weeds


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 28, 2012)

I get to eat fresh arugula from my slave's patio garden, it's loads better than the store bought stuff!
Tell your mum to keep an eye on her bunny garden or I miiiiight just invade it and eat everything! 
- Mimi


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 28, 2012)

Fraggles here....I thinks you should send the garden to me. Looks like a lot of yummy stuff for "something" like you...The "bun" in your avatar looks awfully fluffy....Suspiciously fluffy if youz ask this bun....I don't like it one bit....(Muppets getting all the yummies) :disgust:


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 28, 2012)

OO! Momma's gots a garden alls for me too! It's beoootiful! At firs it was just onacuse she'd bring home herbs I didn like an' so she'd plant em around da patio. But now she's gots spinach an' mustard greens an' marigold an' parsley an' brussel sprouts.... mmmm, I loves da brussel sprouts. She sometimes grows wheat grass in pots to leave around da room for me too. HER momma's just started a garden and she says some of it's for me! Dey's MORE brussel sprouts an' eben.... _cilantro_. I's very excited. Yous gots to show yous momma how happy you are dat she's a Very Good Bunny Momma by eatsen ALL da greens! Den she will know you lub her and appreciate whats she's doin berry mush.


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope my mommy reads this post


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Dec 23, 2012)

I grow carrots, mint, basil, dandelions, and clover for my bunnies, but I've been dumping their litter box contents in 1 5x5 garden bed and 1 6x2 garden bed to fertilize it over the winter so when spring comes I can grow enough veggies to both feed to the bunnies and to preserve the rest for myself.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2012)

When we lived in CA we had an extensive garden and 15 fruit trees. Not able to do it here, but the weather is so much better. By better I mean warmer and drier.


----------



## littleblacky (Dec 27, 2012)

My mummy don't has one! She mights gets one this spring! So yay for me!:happybunny: Or she might gets indoor herbs!!!:clapping:


----------



## Apebull (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh my hoomans needs to read dis. Last summer dey had a lil garden but only grew hooman stuff like onions, corn and green beans. OH but dey did plant me de yummies cilantro :nod. I'z hoping dis year I get more yummy stuff life mint or wheat grass. Where do dey hoomans get wheat grass seeds???


----------

